# لائحة شروط السلامة لهدم وإزالة المباني الآيلة للسقوط



## has2009 (8 يناير 2010)

*لائحة شروط السلامة لهدم وإزالة المباني الآيلة للسقوط وحفريات الطرق الصادرة عن وزارة الداخلية (مجلس الدفاع المدني) *

*مهندس/ حسن عبد الفتاح محمد*

*المقاولون العرب*

*السلامة و الصحة المهنية*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يناير 2010)

قواعد مفيدة بارك الله بهم
وأكرمك الله على النقل


----------



## sayed00 (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور

فعلا مفيدة


----------



## علي الحميد (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة... ولكن 

من أي دولة .. فكلنا لدينا وزارة داخلية :78: وفيها دفاع مدني فأيها تعني:81:

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

المقاولون العرب .. اذا .. مصر .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكرا اخى الكريم


----------

